# Ippolitov-Ivanov?



## arkadinho (Mar 21, 2016)

Anyone knows why nobody would record Ippolitov-Ivanov's latest works including The Catalan Suite and Symphony #2 "Karelia"? Do they even exist?


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I imagine that the scores do exist, possibly only in manuscript. Likely in a Russian library which would make access difficult. During the CD era record companies were tripping over each other finding obscure, rare repertoire to record. Somehow Ippolitov-Ivanov was overlooked. There were a couple of early disks on Marco Polo, then a later one on Naxos which duplicated the repertoire. ASV had a recording of the 1st symphony, and of course Caucasian Sketches no.1 and in particular the Procession of the Sardar have had multiple recordings. But there was never a serious effort to record the composer's complete music. While nothing he wrote that we know of can be considered a knock-your-socks-off blockbuster, most of what has been recorded is invariable agreeable and likable. The Seattle Symphony is doing Turkish Fragments this coming season, which is quite unusual. The Caucasian Sketches used to be standard repertoire, especially for amateur orchestras but it, too, has virtually disappeared.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

arkadinho said:


> Anyone knows why nobody would record Ippolitov-Ivanov's latest works including The Catalan Suite and Symphony #2 "Karelia"? Do they even exist?


I was under the impression that the score for his Symphony No. 2 was lost. It was never published, and presumed lost.


----------



## RussianFlute (Jul 26, 2021)

haziz said:


> I was under the impression that the score for his Symphony No. 2 was lost. It was never published, and presumed lost.


I assume this is a great loss. His music, while not groundbreaking, quite enjoyable. His first symphony is a solid work, and I assume the second would be likewise, if not more advanced. Thanks for sharing


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

These three I found particularly satisfying


----------



## Roger Knox (Jul 19, 2017)

arkadinho said:


> Anyone knows why nobody would record Ippolitov-Ivanov's latest works including The Catalan Suite and Symphony #2 "Karelia"? Do they even exist?


At Musicalics there are listings for various arrangements of the Ippolitov-Ivanov Suite Catalane, including for concert band, but not for orchestra:





Suite 'Catalane' | Mikhail Mikhailovich Ippolitov-Ivanov | The Classical Composers Database | Musicalics







musicalics.com





On IMSLP there is a Suite, op. 11, which is actually 4 songs with titles in Russian:





Suite, Op.11 (Ippolitov-Ivanov, Mikhail) - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org




Also there is a Serenade for viola and piano. But I doubt either of these is the same piece as the Suite Catalane. I didn't see any listings for the Symphony #2 "Karelia." The Ippolitov-Ivanov catalogue seems to need work.


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Roger Knox said:


> I didn't see any listings for the Symphony #2 "Karelia." The Ippolitov-Ivanov catalogue seems to need work.





> This is a handsome offering and something to tantalise until we can hear his other works. There are six operas including _The Last Barricade _(1933-34) which has as its subject the Paris Commune. We would do well in our safety and superiority not to hold against him that, as the times dictated, ‘patriotic’ pieces were required and were delivered: _Song of Stalin_, _Hymn to Work_, _Voroshilov March_, _The Year 1917_. Further afield there is a _Catalan Suite _and a four movement work, _Karelia _- possibly intended as his Second Symphony.


Mentioned... but not explained.





Ippolitov arkiv 75605513172 [RB]: Classical CD Reviews - May 2008 MusicWeb-International


Classical CD review



www.musicweb-international.com






> Symphony No. 2 "Karelia" with chorus, without Opus no. (1934-5) - only Finale [Бой за Сампо и финал] was composed


"Only the finale was composed"?





List of works by Mikhail Ippolitov-Ivanov - IMSLP: Free Sheet Music PDF Download







imslp.org






> (sources list a Second Symphony under the title _Karelia_ from 1935, the year of his death, but this seems never to have seen the light of day)











IPPOLITOV-IVANOV Symphony No 1


Beggars can’t be choosers, and if you...




www.gramophone.co.uk






> As a representative of the Russian Silver Age, I would perhaps not rank his symphony as highly as I would the symphonies by, say, Lyapunov or Grechaninov, but this is a fine, atmospheric and colorful work, well worth getting to know – it is often referred to as his “Symphony no. 1”, but the second, “Karelia”, is apparently unfinished and none of it has, as far as I am aware, ever been recorded.











- Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1 [Singapore Symphony Orchestra; Choo Hoey] [NAXOS: 8573508] by Singapore Symphony Orchestra - Amazon.com Music


- Ippolitov-Ivanov: Symphony No. 1 [Singapore Symphony Orchestra; Choo Hoey] [NAXOS: 8573508] by Singapore Symphony Orchestra - Amazon.com Music



www.amazon.com


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

These are my recommendations:

1. Caucasian Sketches - 1952 LP



















2. Caucasian Sketches - Philharmonic symphony orchestra of London 





















3. Caucasian Sketches - Moscow Philharmonic


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Caucasian Sketches, Turkish Fragments, and Three Musical Tableaux from Ossian are particularly wonderful. The first symphony is a solid work, but not particularly noteworthy IMO.


----------

